# first time breeding experience!



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

so I had some honduran red points that I bought from a guy on craigslist in a tank and I went to feed one morning and noticed one of the was white with black stripes. so I take a closer look and its a male fending off the other fish from some small ones! I was so excited!! I took a pic but you cant really see them cause a camera on a phone can only do so much. but I circled them theres a couple more that wernt in the pic.

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=HRP1new.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/HRP1new.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

honduran red points aren't african fish, but congrats! I've bred angelfish, an by feeding the adults, the adults would actually grind up the food for the babies...


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*h/b*h/b:dont_tap_the_glass: Congrats, it's always exciting to get babies.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

yes it was exciting! I dont have any experience with this should I try to seperate the kids from the pair? or just leave them? thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would leave them and let the parents raise them, unless you have other fish that might eat them.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

no I took all the other fish out from the tank. I left the parents and the small ones somewhere between 7-12 in a 10gal.


----------

